# Flounder gigging charter



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know of a flounder gigging charter around pensacola? I've promised my son we would go before he goes back to school. Thanks.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Iv seen an airboat out at night gigging, with a bunch of lights. I believe I've seen a flyer around for charters aboard said boat.. maybe someone else will chime in


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Try this guy.......he specializes bowfishing but wortha try
newwavebowfishing.com


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

There is one in Orange Beach that I know of. Liquid Trails and Capt. Jarett Myers. P/N251-269-8924 [email protected] He stays pretty booked.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

*Flounder Gigging Charters Pensacola Fl*

I do Flounder Gigging Charters. I am Bayside Guide Service out of Pensacola Fl. I have a 17 ft Scout Flats boat with custom railing and set up. I can fish 2 people and provide everything except food and drink. 

4 hr Gigging trip for 2 people is $250.00


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Frayed that's a deal. Will keep your info as I'm allways asked about who will take charters.Please provide a phone number and I will send them your way.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Call me 850 723 7889 cell

[email protected]


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

I do gigging charters in Sebastian and Vero Beach.... $275 a night sun down to sunrise. Up to two persons provide everything including fish cleaning ..... Guaranteed fish or its on me... Pm me and ill sent info. 18' shallow sport with fan 

Capt. Travis


----------

